# comfortmaker - 4 blink error - "open high limit switch"



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like your blower motor is seized up. Have the tech show you that manually. If it spins freely then it may be the fan relay on the circuit board (need new board) is buzzing and faulty (rare). Make sure you see him test the capacitor in case it is weak (rare). That item is under $50 and the rest are $300 - $800 etc.


----------



## ericro (Jan 17, 2009)

wow that sounds expensive... I will have him check the board and such for sure. THe fan definitely spins freely - I checked it - cleaned everything as best I could. It's definitely still shutting down once the blower attempts to turn on. I spoke with my step-father who is an expert in commercial HVAC and his feedback mirrors yours essentially. Thanks!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The capacitor is usually a 5/7.5/10 microfarad mfd so don't let Bubba sell you a motor and slip in a capacitor. MOST techs are honest. Try turning your fan switch on the thermostat to ON. This will energize a cooling relay/different fan speed. If the motor runs then the problem is with the board.


----------



## Dr Heat (Jan 14, 2009)

yuri said:


> The capacitor is usually a 5/7.5/10 microfarad mfd so don't let Bubba sell you a motor and slip in a capacitor. MOST techs are honest. Try turning your fan switch on the thermostat to ON. This will energize a cooling relay/different fan speed. If the motor runs then the problem is with the board.


I disagree if the blower runs with the fan in the on position it may be you have one speed burned out you should still change the motor but often one speed will short but the others will be ok for a short time. I have restored heat by changing speeds also if you change the motor change the cap at the same time a cheap part thet could have caused the problem to start with.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Possible to burn out 1 speed but very rare. I always change the capacitor with a new motor. When they go they usually slow down the motor and overheat it.


----------



## ericro (Jan 17, 2009)

*CRAPPPP new furnace required*

SO here's the good news - we're getting a new furnace...  Apparently our heat exchanger is cracked and blowing COM in the house - along with a blown motor - it worked fine when he tested it at first but we let it run and it was obvious the motor was blown - something about the stages or something... the speeds? Anyway - it's toast. So since the furnace is a crap comfortmaker thrown in about 15 years ago, we're going to likely just replace it with a new trane - which will pair with our new trane A/C anyway. If I have it fixed it would likely run about 1500 - and why put a new engine in a crap used car? The bad news is it will cost a lot I'm sure... Freekin home ownership.  

Thanks for all input


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It was a crappy furnace/prone to heat ex failure. Glad the motor died B4 the CO got you. My local utility co will finance furnaces cheaply 6.5% interest and allow people to pay for them on the gas bill. Check with yours and for any rebates to buy a high efficiency unit.


----------



## ericro (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input man - I agree - I have a 3 year old and less than 2 week old girl at home, and once he mentioned that the heat exchange was broken and ran a CO test and said it was off the chart high - I was happy to hear he found the issue NOW before it effected my family's health. We are going to go with the new Trane XV95. Our local folks were actually the ones who installed our trane AC unit a few years ago (prior to us owning the home) and they've been pretty good to us, so I have to image they are reputable and wouldn't rip us off (they've been here for like 80 years). Anyone know anything about the trane model we're selecting? It sounds like it has all the options you could ask for - I love the variable speed blower with "comfort R" which seems to eliminate the issues we have with heating and cooling a few rooms properly in our house.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

If you can afford it I recommend the 10-12 yr extended warranty on ANY brand of furnace. Not because they break down a lot but it gives you peace of mind/cheap insurance from unexpected repairs for that amount of time. You do need to do a proper yearly maintenance check. I don't understand why people will spend $6000 on a furnace and get all nuts over a $95 tuneup. Then have to go on the internet to solve some basic preventable problems. False economy in my opinion.

Good Luck


----------



## ericro (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it's more false confidence..  like most I think I can fix anything - but I will not mess with a furnace.. ever. 

The good news is that this company offers a 10 year warranty - on everything - labor, parts, etc. I asked a million questions - sounds like it covers everything. I'm guessing it's a trane warranty - they also warranty the heat exchanger for 20 years which I thought was good. You're right, piece of mind. They are installing for about $5K for including a fairly expensive touch screen thermo that apparently I can control from my PHONE or internet! What a step up from my confortmaker! I like the idea of the variable blower speeds - including the 24/7 setting which circulates are all the time to ensure an even distribution - which is something we DON'T have with a single stage crapbox. I think the money will be worth it.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

ericro said:


> SO here's the good news - we're getting a new furnace...  Apparently our heat exchanger is cracked and blowing COM in the house - along with a blown motor - it worked fine when he tested it at first but we let it run and it was obvious the motor was blown - something about the stages or something... the speeds? Anyway - it's toast. So since the furnace is a crap comfortmaker thrown in about 15 years ago, we're going to likely just replace it with a new trane - which will pair with our new trane A/C anyway. If I have it fixed it would likely run about 1500 - and why put a new engine in a crap used car? The bad news is it will cost a lot I'm sure... Freekin home ownership.
> 
> Thanks for all input


What's "COM?" Do you mean Carbon Monoxide? Did you have CO detectors in the house?

Since you're getting new a new Trane, is it one of the ultra high efficient ones where exhaust is via a PVC pipe vice flue?

Also, does your include a heat pump for heat with gas backup?


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

5k for a furnace and a stat you will probably need to refer to the manual every time you want to make any changes id keep looking but thats me good luck


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Are they going to re size it to match the load of the house.
Or just put in the same size you have.


----------



## Dr Heat (Jan 14, 2009)

[ - which is something we DON'T have with a single stage crapbox. I think the money will be worth it.[/quote]

Just fyi Comfort maker also has all of those options two stage gas very able speed constant fan etc. On a 90% furnace the heat exchanger is a life time warranty. I am a Hiel dealer and you can get all that on a Hiel as well. In fact all brands offer it.

I like the two stage gas valve but am not sold on the very able speed motor. They fail frequently and I hate telling the HO it will cost $800 dollars to replace the motor. 

One last word the industry is going to the 10 year warranty on parts, just be informed you will get charged a handling fee on those parts. The way it is written verys from Manufacturer to Manufacturer but they all say it. 10 years on labor is unheard of in my area, is it through a warranty provider Like Travelers or GMAC or is this the companey warranty? Do you need to have them service the unit annualy to keep it in tact?

Good Luck (our average cost for a +90% two stage Varyable is $3500 thats with a ten year parts life time Heatexchanger)


----------



## JohnH1 (Jan 9, 2009)

The Trane xv80 or xv90 is the furnace I belive you are speaking about. If it is a Trane extended warranty it is a great warranty and they are both very nice furnaces. Definatly get the warranty as the parts are very expensive.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Lennox has had VERY few problems with their variable speed ECM motors. We have installed about a thousand or more in the last 6 years with the G61MVP. They use CompleteCare or Equiguard and their is NO handling fees or hidden costs. 10 yrs warranty no questions asked. Helps to get a annual maintenance as the warranty does not cover dirty flame sensors, dirty condensate traps etc. If the unit is grossly neglected (motor full of dirt) then they will obviously void the warranty.


----------



## ericro (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. The Trane is their highest efficiency model - the XV95. They sized it to our house size (about 3500 SF). The issue we had with the comfortmaker (and don't get me wrong, that thing lasted about 16 years and I've been here 2 and had NO issues with it) is that it wasn't the appropriate size so it likely overworked all winter long. I am in a burb about 40 miles north of Chicago and we had extreme lows the last week (-18 with -40 wind chills). Like most furnaces it was on for a straight 24/36 hours without ever shutting off for more than 2 minutes. I believe it just didn't have the power to maintain the right temperature - it was an 80KBTU unit - we are getting 100KBTU now with the new Trane. 

I've read reviews after reviews on all new furnaces and have absolutely no bias towards one brand over the other. That said, about all of the forums/reviews I have read pointed towards the Trane or Carrier for a home my size. The Carrier Infinity was paired with the Trane we orderded, but was more costly and apparently harder for the homeowner to program and learn to run. I'm hoping the Trane is not - but I'll let you guys know in about 6 hours once the guys are done installing. 

Someone asked if it was the unit with the PVC - it is - they are installing the fresh air intake and exhaust in a location we both felt made the most sense. It will be a breath of fresh air (no pun intended) knowing we'll be pulling in fresh air when we're locked in our house all winter. Hopefully it will make the air in the house feel less stale.

-eric


----------

